# Finally made it......



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

I now have enough post to say hello to you folks that walk on the other side. I'm looking forward to observing and learning from you guys here. Maybe I'll even pop my cherry and try one of those thing that I hear you all raving about. Anyway, Hello and thanks for having me.

Charles


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to The Dark Side


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you Sir


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome! Your slope just increased dramatically!


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

MyFatherFan said:


> Welcome! Your slope just increased dramatically!


Yeah, I'm thinking this may lead to divorce or even better. >


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Come on in - the water's fine ..


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Oldmso54 said:


> Come on in - the water's fine ..


Trying to learn to swim.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Welcome TO THE DARK SIDE OF PUFF!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Kemetek1 said:


> Trying to learn to swim.


Swim? SWIM?? You've already made the dive and don't know it yet.>


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

rockethead26 said:


> Swim? SWIM?? You've already made the dive and don't know it yet.>


Are belly-flops allowed


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Kemetek1 said:


> Are belly-flops allowed


Absolutely! But it does seem that most folks here, including myself, have managed to pull a nice entry off at the last second.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Flop away, I'm still trying to doggie paddle through these waters and not go bankrupt in the process!


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------

